# The Wishing Well Plaza



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to The Wishing Well Plaza, the only official chat thread on the The Bell Tree Forums. This is YOUR chat thread, so it's up to you to decide what to do here. Of course, all usual rules apply. Please refer to the rules page for details.

Each month, the previous chat thread will be locked and we will create a new one. This will help to keep the chat thread manageable while still allowing you to keep your post count.

When you post in this chat thread, please do not make one-word posts such as "Hi!" and "Cool!" You don't always have to make full messages when you make a post, but as a general rule you should have something more to say than just one word. Please also refrain from chatting with yourself or posting just to rank up. If it gets out of hand you will be asked to stop. Posts here will add to your post count, as this is TBT HQ.

Most important, have fun!

(Thanks to NSider for providing us with a general base of rules)

Smart Tech: Enjoy February, the shortest month of the year. This thread will go by fast, I'm sure.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

The thread may go by fast because of the short month but it shall get a good amount of posts in it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's another Chat Thread. Yay!   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> The thread may go by fast because of the short month but it shall get a good amount of posts in it.


 Yes, that is very likely, especially with our users. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

So I've heard there's a Sage Planet...


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

With other members I say we could probably get more posts in here than the last thread.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, first 5 minutes of lifespan for the thread, and it's already becoming active.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 1, 2006)

if it gets 20 posts each day, it'll have a whopping 560 posts!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Many people are viewing this and it's active.,


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm sure We'll have more then 20 posts a day in this thread...More like 40.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> So I've heard there's a Sage Planet...


 Shhhhhh!!!! h43r:  h43r:  h43r:  h43r:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

My computer loads so slow on here there's always a new post after mine!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2006)

slow = bad...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> My computer loads so slow on here there's always a new post after mine!


 lets keep that up...


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *hides in courner* That was a close one.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

Oooooh. Sporge has a new color!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

How did that happen?


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

He has the 'Dark Sage" rank, it seems that it always changes color.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

I wanted to get me to fossil rank. That'd be cool. But I hate the insect rank because I hate bugs like Blathers does.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I always see his name color in purple.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

2 Pages already? Wow.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> 2 Pages already? Wow.


 Scratch that, make it 3.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Got through them pretty quickly.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

-waves fingers in air- We PWN! Keep it up guys!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

We are doing very well. We are probably gonna get 4 pages soon enough.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> -waves fingers in air- We PWN! Keep it up guys!


 Of course we own. But, some of us own more than others. :evillaugh:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 1, 2006)

It is always purple now.

It was stuck on the forum color somehow before....


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

At one time it was Gold...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't wanna be purple anymore :'(, I wanna be gold    
:'(				 *looks at color of sn, that has been there for ages*


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> :'(, I wanna be gold    
:'(


 I'll always be happy with my Green Color.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm getting tired of the orange in my name but it won't be there much longer!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol    			 I guess its ok, although red with glowing black or black with glowing red be awsome!   
:wub:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the green color and happy I don't have an orange name no more.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *In my mind

Storm: Regular
Bul: Regular
Smart Tech: Regular
DSFAN121: Regular
Fossil: _*W00T W00T SEXY SUPER PWNESSSSSSS!!!!!! W00T!!! MY WORDS PWN SOO MUCH THEY ARE SEXY!*_
Justin: Regular
TwilightKing: Regular
OCM: Regular
Darth Gohan1: Regular
Linkenator: Regular (and maybe more)
SmashKing: Regular
SL92: Regular

ehhh.....you know the drill*

Yup....I know the exact people.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 2, 2006)

How I make it on the list so fast? Just some person you saw on or something?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2006)

coughyouforgotmecough :r


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

Random people yaata yaata, nothing special the list goes on. Basicully everyones regular but me. I'm wierd.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> At one time it was Gold...


 I mean it was some how stuck on whatever color the forum was.....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 2, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok. Fossil did you take your medicine???


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2006)

I sure hope he did.  :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2006)

You really thisnk sexy is sexy well now I have to ruin it for you
 :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: 
you are under my power now.....
everytime you think of sexy you will think of dead fish and this will cause you severe diaria,.......


now 

SNAP!!!
ok you should be cured from saying it,  :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

This place is getting stranger every day.   
:blink:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2006)

*breaks the mold*

I'm getting Electroplankton.    			  Already ordered it, should be here in three days.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *breaks the mold*
> 
> I'm getting Electroplankton.    			  Already ordered it, should be here in three days.


 Hm, cool. By the way, why did you break the mold?   
:huh:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh, I don't know.  All I know is Electroplankton will pwn.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I knew you posted it from a crappy school computer, since it didn't quite block TBT.     

Go eat.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *breaks the mold*
> 
> I'm getting Electroplankton.    			  Already ordered it, should be here in three days.


 Well, you can't save your tunes but I hope you like it!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 3, 2006)

I use to post alot from school but now I never have time too.


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2006)

I post when I'm supposed to be doing math down here. My room's under construction so I can work in the family room!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 3, 2006)

I post alot in the computer room at home even when i have homework to do.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

-pokes a *sexy* cat- Hmmmmmmmmmm......... -takes cat- I plan to make somthing bunnies will fear, cats!!!!!!

<big><big><big><big><big>_*SEXY CAT WILL END THIS WAR!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 3, 2006)

wait, electroplankton is out O_O


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

It is? Thats so shocking......its......its...............<big><big><big><big><big>SEXY</big></big></big>!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> It is? Thats so shocking......its......its...............<big><big><big><big><big>SEXY</big></big></big>! </big></big>


<big><big>
 I entirelyt disagree with your statement in your sig and you hould read that post of mine a page back that hypnotizes you to stop saying that 4 letter word that is, the word sexy.............. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:</big>


----------



## ƒish (Feb 3, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> It is? Thats so shocking......its......its...............<big><big><big><big><big>SEXY</big></big></big>! </big></big>


<big><big>
 you overused the word, now its dead... good job >_<

NOTICE TO ALL TBT PEOPLE:

the word "sexy" is copyrighted by me, myself and i, anyone found using it is subject to be Drop-kicked by Chuck Norris. : o</big>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

Good job. One more word on tBt     ..  >_<


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I know that, but can you save your music on a piano or any other musical instrument?  Nope.  You have to remember it.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 3, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Good job. One more word on tBt     ..  >_<


 I know, one that we didn't really need... >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

:'(				  But its addicting. Fine......I'll say hawt then! I'm so hawt! Hes so hawt -->  :barf:  we're all so hawt!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 4, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> :'(				  But its addicting. Fine......I'll say hawt then! I'm so hawt! Hes so hawt -->  :barf:  we're all so hawt!


 Fossil. Uhhhhhhh..... NVM      

You are addicted to saying those words.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. There's always going to be one person like that in a community, and we found ours.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

So, anyone watching the big Football game thing?


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> So, anyone watching the big Football game thing?


 If you mean the superbowl then yeah.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2006)

Suuuuuuuuuper Boooooooooooooooooowl!

Though I have no Idea what it is...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 4, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Suuuuuuuuuper Boooooooooooooooooowl!
> 
> Though I have no Idea what it is...


 Thats because you live in canada   
-_-


----------



## Tyler (Feb 4, 2006)

I am defintly watching it tommrow.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I thought there was some sort of Canadian version. Oh well. I don't pay attention to football anyways.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Oh well. I don't pay attention to football anyways.


 Well...Atleast I know it's Football now...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope,I'am not a football fan.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 American Football, of course. Do you, in Canada, call Soccer "Football"? Just curious.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, thanks for clearing that up. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In mexico they do


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought they did in Mexico. I wasn't sure about Canada, though.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mexico's big sport is soccer


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. How do you know so much about Mexico, Wolf?   
:huh:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

I'am Mexican :lol: actually mexican american. :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'am Mexican :lol: actually mexican american. :lol:


 Oh, well that explains it.     			 You really do learn something new everyday. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

I'am the only mexican person here I think :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'am the only mexican person here I think :|


 I think so. I don't think we have any others. At least, no one else that I know of.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 4, 2006)

you should know I'am mexican b/c of the avatar.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> you should know I'am mexican b/c of the avatar.


 I was thinking about that, although I didn't realize it was Mexico's flag until long after you got it. I thought it was Italy's for some reason. >_<


----------



## yoshi9877 (Feb 5, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup me to


----------



## Resurgence83 (Feb 5, 2006)

Italy!?  ;;

I would have never guessed that!  lol....


----------



## ƒish (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah... i'm so glad i haven't said any racist jokes yet... >_>

then again, i'm no racist... i make fun of everyone equally... >_>


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's so sad! OK, here's what's going on. The Steelers beat my Colts and Bengals in the playoffs. Therefore, they'ree evil! (IMO) The Seahawks have the best players in the NFL (besides the Colts). They meet today to decide the champion of the league. (Besides the Colts)


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO! Not that you live in Canada. The fact that you can't watch the SuperBowl.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *breaks the mold*
> 
> I'm getting Electroplankton.    			  Already ordered it, should be here in three days.


 <big><big><big><big><big>NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! ELECTROPLANKTON IS OUT ALREADY???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!</big></big></big>



<big><big><big><big><big>OOOOOHHHH JEEZ, SOMEONE ANSWER ME!!!!! IF IT'S OUT, I'M GONNA GO GET IT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats electro plankton?


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a game where you make music. You can only get it HERE


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> It's a game where you make music. You can only get it HERE


 Not true.  First of all, it's www.store.nintendo.com.  Second, you can get it at major online retailers... I got mine from Amazon.com


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok. I see. Thanks.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, sorry... :|


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The game sounds interesting.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 5, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2006)

Uhhhhh.. 1 question smart.

Why did you post 200 + times today???


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 5, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhhhh.. 1 question smart.
> 
> Why did you post 200 + times today???


 Today?   
:huh:			 I've only posted a few times. If you're referring to that post thing, it's broken, more or less.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The reason of that is probably what the time of the site is or it's just a glitch.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 5, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> The reason of that is probably what the time of the site is or it's just a glitch.


 Yes, more or less. Another thing to be corrected in IF2.0, hopefully.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 5, 2006)

And hopefully it will be.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 5, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> And hopefully it will be.


 It should. :yes:

February always seems to go by fast to me, for some reason. :yes:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Since I have enter high school it has gone by fast and Febuary is the same with me.


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Smash King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It happens to be shorter


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 6, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, by like 2 days


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 6, 2006)

2-3 days to some months.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 6, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. It's just that, it seems to fly by. But then, all months seem to go by fast when I'm doing things here.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Febuary is always long to me...
It feels like the longest time from a good long break in school...
especially since by now school gets boring....

but what do I care Im a mod


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 6, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Febuary is always long to me...
> It feels like the longest time from a good long break in school...
> especially since by now school gets boring....
> 
> but what do I care Im a mod


 Yeah, and you'll have a ton of things to do now. :evillaugh:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2006)

I wanna be the dogggggggg rank. :\  
:yawn:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 7, 2006)

Febuary will go by fast for me. I have easy courses this semester.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys! Like my new avatar? I promise I won't use sexy as much and just tell me about it not being 'appropriate' because it might be..... okay?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

This will be interesting. Grabs popcorn.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, I'm waiting for approval, ok? I need someone of Staff to approve it before I will officially use it. Ok?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Why not pm an admin?

I'm an insect. YAY. I'm advancing faster than most people.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 7, 2006)

You are posting a lot


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

At least none of it is spam.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm too lazy to PM staff....... _plus it spares me more time with the thing that I could not have!_ *Joking!*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to PM staff....... _plus it spares me more time with the thing that I could not have!_ *Joking!*


 Actually, instead of you PMing the staff, the Staff PMed you!    			 Anyways, it is a little bit much, and we settled everything out. :yes: See what can be done with diplomacy instead of militarism?     

Anyways, how is everyone?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Good. It's fun being an Insect.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

I hate being a insect! They freak me out soooo bad.........     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  I'm not Joking!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  I'd rather be a worm!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't be a blathers. Wouldn't you rather be a fossil?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd like to be a Fossil. Heck, thats my goal!!!!! My shining light! But I am like Blathers.....I cannot stand bugs. They make me  :angry:  and  :barf: .


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> I'd like to be a Fossil. Heck, thats my goal!!!!! My shining light! But I am like Blathers.....I cannot stand bugs. They make me  :angry:  and  :barf: .


 I can see why.     

And, I don't mind some insets. Some aren't too bad.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Feb 7, 2006)

hey OCM and fossil what are those egg things in your sig


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Your Yoshi pooped them out.  
:rofl:	  Joking. Click'em to find out.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Ask fossil.      

My sig has two much stuff.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

-looks at your TSB sig.- Uhhhh that one night I interuppted.............I was a spy.  h43r:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Yea lol. We were talking about stuff. New members. We are still deciding.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Huh? Thats dumb because you can only fit 4 people in a town.    			 I was a spy from TFF!!!! Its very shh..shh...  :evillaugh:  Or was I?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 7, 2006)

Uhhhh.... What is the TFF. Also we were talking about divisions and diffrent leauges and stuff. Don't worry you will all see soon!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

TFF = Very shh shh..................... I'm just joking! Theres not such thing. It means The Friday Fruits though. Lame name.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 7, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ask fossil.
> 
> My sig has two much stuff.


 Not really.     

Where did you get the eggs? Did you make them?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Click them! they have lots of eggs there.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be sure to do that. Maybe I could find one I like. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes. OCM has all 5 in his signature so just click anyone for one thing in the egg. :\


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 8, 2006)

neopets?.......   
:huh:			 

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :|


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess. Neopets were _*BORING*_ for me but hey, its how it happens, you either like it or not. But the pets are pretty cool.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 8, 2006)

My computer won't let me do Neopets.  It hates me....    
-_-


----------



## Grawr (Feb 8, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Don't be a blathers. Wouldn't you rather be a fossil?


 Hey, I resemble that remark!  :angry:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil, just wondering, why are you in the Pancake group?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 Yes, yes you must think about who that affects when you post. And you still can't change my mind of bugs. I've hated them when I was a toddler and i won't stop hating them now. I hear alot of sick stuff that makes me hate them like:

You swallow a spider each year in your sleep  :barf: 

When flies land on you, they poop? (eh, a friend of my friend said that)

Flies annoy the heck out of you.

Misquitos suck your blood. I hate those espically. Blood-stinking thiefs!

When you clap and kill misquitos you get their guts in your palm......it just forces you to wash it.



And I don't care if I would be like Blathers (in AC). I still hate them with emotion.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fossil, just wondering, why are you in the Pancake group?


 Oh, didn't see your post.


Uhmmmm, I dunno. Storm made it so. But I like it. I think it should be Breakfast though. You know, Pancakes are one of the things in the group of breakfast with OJ, Toast, Bacon. You know. But Pancakes are awesome.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, anyways, you're pretty lucky to get a special rank like that at random. Storm doesn't really do anything like that too often. Actually, I think it's the first time he's done it at all.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

I just heard the spider thing from many people. Can't say who.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeez, thats gonna frighten me tonight... :eh:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 9, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh. Whoops. Sorry Blathers. I ment in ACWW.  :yes:  :yes:    
-_-


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry. I'll try to be more careful with that.  :yes:  :yes:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought it was like 3 spiders a year you swallow?


----------



## Micah (Feb 9, 2006)

Smash King said:
			
		

> I thought it was like 3 spiders a year you swallow?


 I thought it was like a lb. >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 9, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smash King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm...that explains the interesting taste I had in my mouth one morning.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 9, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it was 3 spiders a year. 

Also one time I was running and I thought I swallowed a bug...  :barf:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 9, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A bug flew right into me once. I don't think he graduated the Flying Academy with flying colors...


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a ladybug fly into my mouth. I was spitting most of the day!


----------



## Mino (Feb 10, 2006)

I've had a crickets in my mouth before, on purpose, though.  Cricket-fries are fun.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 10, 2006)

And why did you have a cricket in your mouth for?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> I've had a crickets in my mouth before, on purpose, though. Cricket-fries are fun.


That sounds good. Especially coated in caramel. Wait, no, that's cockroaches I'm thinking of. Don't they have those in Thailand? 

@ Smash - Because he's Mino, the one and only.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

They eat lots of gross stuff in Japan and China. China is wierd though because they like boys better because:

-they still are part of your family when you marry

-they take care of their parents

-they earn more money and stuff.

Its true! They have human rights issues. There are soo many boys, they are begging girls for marriage. Glad I dont live there.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 10, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> They eat lots of gross stuff in Japan and China. China is wierd though because they like boys better because:
> 
> -they still are part of your family when you marry
> 
> ...


 Yeah, human rights is still an issue. But then, that's what the UN's Human Rights watchdog, which I can't think of the name right now, is for. However, it can be hard to persuade a country to do more for human rights. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 10, 2006)

In Japan,people kill themselves b/c they dishonered their family


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, we all know how reliable the UN is... they'll take their sweet time, find something 5 years after its too late.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyways, breezing off that topic, does anyone else have mid-terms coming up or had them?   
:huh:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

Nope.

But how is everyone gonna spend their Valentines Day? Anyone with their sweetie?    
:wub:			  I think its made by candy companies sort of.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm leaving for the Klondike Derby now. See you guys tonight. Later.     

Also wish me luck and yea I will be back in time for TSB meeting.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for the Klondike Derby now. See you guys tonight. Later.
> 
> Also wish me luck and yea I will be back in time for TSB meeting.


 Okay, have fun. Not much is going on where I'm at right now. Just got lunch, though. Subway, yum!   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Anyways, breezing off that topic, does anyone else have mid-terms coming up or had them?   
:huh:


 You're in Middle School, so your definition of "mid-terms" isn't really "mid-terms".

And I have trimesters, so I have 3 trimesterly finals and one final exam.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 11, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, when I said "Mid-Terms", I meant also like grades, which come out next week. :yes: 

And, what are the exams over?   
:huh:


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh, the end of the year.  The Trimester Finals are every third of the school year.


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2006)

I won't be able to get on for the next week. I have annoying relatives over. <_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 11, 2006)

Can some one show me a site with AC renders?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 11, 2006)

didja try googling it?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea. Try that google knows all.  :yes:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahem google des not know all nor can it do all.
A quote to the best I can of my teacher on the subject of google.
"All you kids seem to think google is a super hero or something that can leap buildings in a single buond but it can't"

It was something like that. Either way I found it funny.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ahem google des not know all nor can it do all.
> A quote to the best I can of my teacher on the subject of google.
> "All you kids seem to think google is a super hero or something that can leap buildings in a single buond but it can't"
> 
> It was something like that. Either way I found it funny.


 Really, Google doesn't really know anything, but the Internet is a receptacle of most knowledge you'd ever want to know (and some you wouldn't) and Google is the best way of searching for this knowledge.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

Cup Of Noodles said:
			
		

> Can some one show me a site with AC renders?


AXA and ACC both have them.  Animal-crossing.com did.  Nintendo.com's site for ACWW has some large ones.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

Check it out. My avatar is a pancake too!  :lol: 

LOL!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

a fossil pancake   
:huh:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

Food can't be Fossilizied. Thats awkward. I'm starting to think Fossil is going to be a bad name for me, because I'm loosing intrest in the subject of fossils.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Food can't be Fossilizied. Thats awkward. I'm starting to think Fossil is going to be a bad name for me, because I'm loosing intrest in the subject of fossils.


  
:huh:			 a third sn change.
I was used to be called Fox619 and some members remember me by that


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

Its a proboly........ >.<  :jay:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Woot! :jay: No school monday :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

WHAT! Lucky for you...well in two weeks there is no school on thursday or friday


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

looks like I'am going to be the only one here in the morning.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

Whenever you don't have school one day or ur sick, TBT is sooo boring, but one day when I was sick, so was Zeldafreak, so it wasn't so boring


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Whenever you don't have school one day or ur sick, TBT is sooo boring, but one day when I was sick, so was Zeldafreak, so it wasn't so boring


 ya,I might be bored unless someone else doesn't have school.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

I have this Friday off and the Monday after.  On Valentine's Day, the entire German classes are going to some German restaurant.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Same days off as Mino. Mino, do you take German classes?   
:huh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice new sig smart


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Great sig Valoo,No way I can beat Mino in Graphics


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Nice new sig smart


 Thanks, but Mino gets credit for it. He made it, not me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Great sig Valoo,No way I can beat Mino in Graphics


 You're still better than me. I know only 2% about sig making.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

, all I do is throw some pictures in a paint document and put some words *looks at sig that took 2 minutes to make             *


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> , all I do is throw some pictures in a paint document and put some words *looks at sig that took 2 minutes to make             *


 ya that sig is easy.

@Smart:thats okay I wasn't good at making sigs a long time ago.Now look at me I got better.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhh the only sigs I make are with paint but considering that they aren't half bad.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

ya it's not have bad.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Did anyone get off of school today? Other than Wolf, I mean.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Did anyone get off of school today? Other than Wolf, I mean.


 Stormtrooper I guess


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Did anyone get off of school today? Other than Wolf, I mean.


 I just got home.    			 I had to walk a few blocks because my bus was taking the long way. Its hard to walk with all these chunks of ice on the ground..... its cold.  >_<


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Califronia is always summer sometimes.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a delay today. I just got home.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

One bad thing about my school is now their making it to a k-8 school


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. That will be interesting.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

interesting for the little kids though.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Yea.  :lol:


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2006)

I went to a K-8 school from 5th to 7th grade.  >__>  I never had classes with anyone not in 5-8, though.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> I went to a K-8 school from 5th to 7th grade.  >__>  I never had classes with anyone not in 5-8, though.


    			 hopes that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 13, 2006)

My school is 5th to 8th...we didn't get off of school today.


My team lost a basketball game like 30 - 9...i scored 6


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> My school is 5th to 8th...we didn't get off of school today.
> 
> 
> My team lost a basketball game like 30 - 9...i scored 6


 for some reason in B-ball I can't shoot from close and from the 3 pointer and farther I make hoops :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like we will be getting 100000 tomorrow!


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Looks like we will be getting 100000 tomorrow!


 Maybe....


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Looks like we will be getting 100000 tomorrow!


 yep,to bad I'am going to be in school


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2006)

I say we can tonight... :r


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I say we can tonight... :r


 I don't know about that. Maybe not, though. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woot almost 1k for me


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep. Make sure they're not spam posts, though.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay.I hope the 100k is today.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think it will be...oh, and congrats on 1k. :yes:   
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thx,to bad the town dump is close b/c I was going to start my 1k party before the 100k


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 13, 2006)

I miss the dump....
where to spam?


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2006)

Me miss dumpy much too.


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2006)

I didn't post much in it but now I miss it!    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 14, 2006)

It'll be back in less than 40 posts. :|


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 14, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> I went to a K-8 school from 5th to 7th grade.  >__>  I never had classes with anyone not in 5-8, though.


 I never had classes with anyone.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh,your home schooled.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Correct. Here, have a cookie.

*Gives Wolf Cookie*


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been posting this everywhoere...

Will someone PLEASE come to my town?  I have a limited amount of time!


I'm Beth in Asgard

Code: 4080-8732-0283


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool. I'll add you after school today.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe, when does schools start for you? Cuz' me and you are the only two people ever on in the weekday mornings. Mine starts at eight.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe, when does schools start for you? Cuz' me and you are the only two people ever on in the weekday mornings. Mine starts at eight.


 Lucky, I'm there at 7:30.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 16, 2006)

And when does school end for you?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

My school starts at 8:15 and ends at 3:00. So yea I'm on when I am done getting ready for school.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I sign on when I'm done gettin' ready too.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

It is pretty boring in the mornig though.  <_<  Thats when I get ahead on my posting.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> And when does school end for you?


 My school starts at 9:30 and ends at 11:00


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 16, 2006)

I got nookingtons!  *dances*

I now have White Hair, in a ponytail

With a Halo and a Toga!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 16, 2006)

My school starts at 8 05 am, ends at 3 07


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|

*hears call of no homework, barely any schoolwork, etc*

My school starts at whenever I get up, and ends whenever I get my stuff done, so I usually do like 3 hours... But that's because it's 1 on 1.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 16, 2006)

coughbulisspoiledcough Lucky     
I have to get up at 6:30 in the morning :| school starts at like 7:25 :| Then school ends at 2:12
>_>


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 16, 2006)

My school starts around 8am and then goes till 2pm.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> coughbulisspoiledcough Lucky
> I have to get up at 6:30 in the morning :| Then school ends at 2:12
> >_>


 Homeschooling is not being spoiled.  I do more at home than you guys do at school, even if I spend less time.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 16, 2006)

I do alot at school like Gym takes alot out of me because I run around alot in it but still fun I guess.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was joking    			 but you have to put up with a lot less mean teachers, dumb annoying kids, beeing hungry for 2 hours and then when you finaly get into the lunch line, all the food is gone (that happened to me once >_<) 
yeah some teachers are just... really really... annoying. This is what my LA teacher said yesterday "uh oh a green pen is missing, 1 pen. we have to find that. Your not going to lunch untill we find that pen." >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In contrast to me, where I get along with practically everyone, have good, even funny teachers, and always, always, get to the lunch line and get served food fresh from the oven.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here.

I have the best teachers ever. They are all funny except my Spanish teacher.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

I have the MOST AWESOME teacher.  Nobody can beat him.

Me. >


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I have the MOST AWESOME teacher.  Nobody can beat him.
> 
> Me. >


 Oh, you do self-tutoring?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not?  I have a book with a day-by-day breakdown of what I need to do for the whole school year.  If I have any questions, which I rarely have since I almost always understand the material, I just ask either my dad or mom. 0_O


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, okay. Well, I thought you would have a tutor come in or have one of your parents teach you. I don't know a lot about homeschooling, in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well the lunch thing, each of out tables have a little colored dot,
blue, red, yellow, or green.
And you go by that color for when you can get food.
Like today, the order was
yellow
Blue
Red
Green
Tommorow it will be 
blue
red 
green 
yellow
So when red is last (i'm in red) There is almost no food left


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2006)

I go to school at 8:15 and school starts at 8:40 and ends at 2:40.

Oh and...nvm.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

homeschooling > normal school.

>


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2006)

*coughbuldidnoncapscough*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

I wake up a 6:45.School starts at 7:40 ends at 1:40.Sometimes aI walk home which means I come home at 2:25


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Yay! This is my 1,000 post at the bell tree. YAY! PARTY!  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 16, 2006)

Congats   
^_^			 You sure posted a lot


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2006)

Not to downgrade your party but the this is tis Wrong Place. Please do so in teh dump. 

Congrats! 
 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Yea. Soon I'll be close to you.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes congrants,darn you almost going to catch up to me <_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes I am. It would be funny if I past Bul.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yes I am. It would be funny if I past Bul.


 If you did Bul will be angry. :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yes I am. It would be funny if I past Bul.


 You would have to do a LOT of posting to pass him. You would have to have, like, 250 posts a day.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup. Anyway why do you have a (2) next to admin Smart?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup. Anyway why do you have a (2) next to admin Smart?


 PM me to hear the story about that. :yes:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

Nobody will ever pass me in posts.  Period.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Nobody will ever pass me in posts. Period.


Unless you mysteriously "disappear"... :evillaugh: 

   

Don't look at me, I want you here. :yes: You're a good person, have great ideas, and much more. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

A lot of people are viewing this topic


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Smart you could just make his posts mysteriously "disapear"
if ya know what I mean.

congrats odd


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me wanna hear story!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Smart you could just make his posts mysteriously "disapear"
> if ya know what I mean.
> 
> congrats odd


 Yes you could.....


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

:jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay: 
this is my 2000th post!!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No he couldn't.  That's why he's admin(2), and not ROOT Admin.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:
> this is my 2000th post!!!!!


 This is my 10,615th post.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

What is with all the post awards???

1) TBT 100k
2) Me 1k
3) Sporge 2k
4) Bul 10,615

This is wierd. Congrats Sporge.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What is with all the post awards???
> 
> 1) TBT 100k
> 2) Me 1k
> 3) Sporge 2k


 What about my 10,616?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Just added.  :yes:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Just added.  :yes:


 Thank you, although that was meant as an ineffectual joke.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

Congrats, Sporge.

This my 1,451st post! :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not adding everyone...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

I need to post more in boards that up post count.....


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm not adding everyone...


 Unless they ask graciously.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm not adding everyone...


 lol! :lol:    *asks graciously*

@ SPORGE yeah. Dump doesn't up post count!


----------



## Mino (Feb 16, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I go to school at 8:15 and school starts at 8:40 and ends at 2:40.
> 
> Oh and...nvm.


 >__>

My school starts at 7:25.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What is with all the post awards???
> 
> 1) TBT 100k
> 2) Me 1k
> ...


 you forgot me.I got 1k before the 100k


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

So did I


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2006)

So did I.... way before...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2006)

B)			 yay posting about posts
I like posts do you like posts?
because I do..... h43r:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

Posting about posts is confusing......... it almost breaks reality.

*walks ontop of a Nintendo DS and walks on the touch screen*

_*WHEN DOES THE GAME BEGIN, AND REALITY END?!?!?!?!*_


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Posting about posts is confusing......... it almost breaks reality.
> 
> *walks ontop of a Nintendo DS and walks on the touch screen*
> 
> _*WHEN DOES THE GAME BEGIN, AND REALITY END?!?!?!?!*_


Not really. Posting about posts is normal, I think.     

And to answer your question, never.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's only normal if others talk about it as well.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes becasue if you aren't it could be spam.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 17, 2006)

It could very well be. But it really depends on what the admins consider spam.


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

Depends on the admin!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes that also depends. It's like teachers. They are all diffrent.


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2006)

*sees sporge running up to him* *pinchs sporge*  :r


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Oooo. Can I pinch Sporge? *pinches Sporge.*


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2006)

Nooooo! Use the Ultra-Pro-Sage Pincher! *hands it to you* Now use it!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh ok. Ow.... It backfired.     
:'(				  That hurt...     
:'(


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2006)

I never said that it worked!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sueing you I just need a lawyer.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm sueing you I just need a lawyer.  :evillaugh:


 I know a good one!    			 *pinches Sporge*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

tomNook said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who???


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know his name but I know him :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 17, 2006)

tomNook said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean me?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't posted here in a while.................

*throws cake at the next person to post here*


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol no...


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in a while.................
> 
> *throws cake at the next person to post here*


 yum! Cookies!   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

I want some!!!!!!!!!!

Cake + Nook + Chocolate Chipper = Cookie

CK from cake
oo from Nook
Rest from Chocolate Chipper


-Uhhhhhhhhhh, makes muffins with blueberries in them.-

Yay, in your face!


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I want some!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cake + Nook + Chocolate Chipper = Cookie
> 
> ...


 Cool! I'm a cookie! *gives Kolvo cookie*


----------



## Mino (Feb 17, 2006)

Let's stop the spam.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 17, 2006)

hm... CURSE YOU TITLE INFLATION!  I will now be poor in only a few months, but my title is AWESOME!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be poor in one month


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I will be poor.....never!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 17, 2006)

hmmm well hiow is everyone?
This is just another reminder about the scavenger hunt!
for details check the thread right in the HQ.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm already poor... but its worth it. It PWNS! I get a cool new color, Group Icon (The only group with a Icon!!!) And some extra PM space and of course..... Shrubbery group!!!


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2006)

I can get a title for free


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2006)

Something doesn't seem right...In the Member Library it says Sages and up can get any title but... I'm paying right now. Tis doesn't make sence.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Something doesn't seem right...In the Member Library it says Sages and up can get any title but... I'm paying right now. Tis doesn't make sence.


 That is wierd. It does need to be upgraded though.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

I GOT 500 POSTS!  *throws confetti*

*passes a cake that says 500 POSTS around*

*eats cake*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats. Now you have of of my posts.    
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

do you mean"half"?

My next goal: SAGEDOM! BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Something doesn't seem right...In the Member Library it says Sages and up can get any title but... I'm paying right now. Tis doesn't make sence.


 ask a mod to change your title for free


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a new username here. Everyone like it?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

Its doesn't make any since to me..... what does it mean?    
:blink:


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a name I started using on another forum. Infinite Vision I think is like sees everything because on this other forum I see like all of the spam that occurs.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2006)

wait who were you?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

He was Smash King. I can tell by his avatar...... did that avatar come from Cheat Happens or whatever its called?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 19, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo
ok 
that'swho that is...lol


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

I knew right away it was Smash King. It's not every day you see a paper Mario avatar.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2006)

I knew it was Smash King right away!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, Smash King = Infinite Vision. Thought I posted that. Oops.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

So, what does everyone plan to do tomorrow with their day off? I mean, those who have one?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> So, what does everyone plan to do tomorrow with their day off? I mean, those who have one?


 Im gonna be super busy doing a spanish project for school  :wacko: 

So I don't think I'll be able to come online.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Same here I have a reading project to work on. It should only take 45 minutes though so I may come on.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

I really have nothing to do tomorrow. I'm free!   
^_^


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I really have nothing to do tomorrow. I'm free!   
^_^


 Lucky....


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 19, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm working on a Spanish project, too! Weird... I'm doing a video.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to look for some info and write them.

And its a lot of info.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

For reading class I need to write a newspaper article about a book. I don't like spanish class. It is sooo boring.  
:yawn:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> For reading class I need to write a newspaper article about a book. I don't like spanish class. It is sooo boring.  
:yawn:


 That's why I plan to take French.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't take spanish b/c I know it already


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0o I see. At our school you must take Spanish, French, and German that you choose your favorite for the next school year.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

There's only Spanish in my school.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

Spanish will be most useful if you live in the U.S. though. You shouldn't just choose what you like because it just might be useless. Because we have more and more people from Mexico coming because its closer too. France is a ocean apart. It'd be a good idea to stick with Spanish. We had to learn some Spanish and French in my 5th and 6th grade though.     			  But not all of it.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm taking my 2nd year of spanish, and I'm not in high school yet.  Next year- Intermediate 3! WOO!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I'am in my 13 year of spanish


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'am in my 13 year of spanish






			
				Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I don't take spanish b/c I know it already



.......What about the quote above? Didn't you know Spanish already? Or your only taking it because you know it and is lazy?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That may confuse me.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> So, what does everyone plan to do tomorrow with their day off? I mean, those who have one?


 I don't have one off... <_<  But I'm gonna talk my mom into letting me have one. They just got back from a trip and it would be nice to have some time together. I have Friday off!


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 20, 2006)

Im here no, but I'll be gone later today.

Like in an hour.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 20, 2006)

Im here no, but I'll be gone later today.

Like in an hour.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm here all day (except for when I go to McDonalds)


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 20, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't take spanish class.And yes I already know spanish.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2006)

Spanish is hard for me... :|


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

I drew a picture of TBT.....      







Don't make fun of Smart_Tech_Dragon's initals...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2006)

Uhhh... Sure its ok......


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 20, 2006)

O O
 ---
I can't even draw


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

You can laugh. Its somthing to give us a laugh. Or just comment on it. I don't care.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm only here for a few minutes.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2006)

I just noticed this, but in the picture, it looks like SmartTech is crashing into The Bell Tree!!!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe a little...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2006)

He's going to eat the bells.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2006)

*picture of Smart Tech Dragon 15 eating bells*






LOL. Now people will put a bounty on him for the bells he ate!  
:rofl:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

heh heh...thast kinda funny.
is that really smart though?
:lol:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2006)

This is what I _think_ he would look like...


----------



## Mino (Feb 21, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Feb 21, 2006)

Eat the bells! Eat the bells! :lol:


----------



## Mino (Feb 21, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Feb 21, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I drew a picture of TBT.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why am i flying? : o


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, they make fan art of me. And to think, that was the day I get sick, and couldn't log in. I hate irony.


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 22, 2006)

i forgot americans learned spanish in school! us canadians learn french      

Parlez vous francais?


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2006)

I know some French. I know some German but I'd get in trouble if I said it here


----------



## ƒish (Feb 22, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> i forgot americans learned spanish in school! us canadians learn french
> 
> Parlez vous francais?


 i took french instead of spanish... >_>

i'm sort of wishing i took german though. heh.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not sure what I am going to take next year. Any sugestions?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2006)

GO SMARTTECHDRAGON!!! BURN DOWN THAT BELL TREE!!!



:rofl:	  He is evil    			  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2006)

Well so much for you story. Smart has gone evil. Wait was he already evil? I am not sure. I fogot some of the story.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well so much for you story. Smart has gone evil. Wait was he already evil? I am not sure. I fogot some of the story.


 Yay, I get to be the evil one. :evillaugh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I am not sure what I am going to take next year. Any sugestions?


 I would say take something that interests you and that you like. There's no point in taking something you loathe entirely.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be taking Spanish Intermediatte 3 next year


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea I guess so just I wanted to know which one is mostly better. I think I am considering Frech and maybe German. I still need to take that in a few weeks.


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Wow, they make fan art of me. And to think, that was the day I get sick, and couldn't log in. I hate irony.


 I wouldn't say that it's fan art....


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> i forgot americans learned spanish in school! us canadians learn french
> 
> Parlez vous francais?


 Uhh, you can learn whatever language is offered at your school.  Spanish, French, Latin, Italian, German, there are tons of them.


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I am not sure what I am going to take next year. Any sugestions?


 Pre-High School foreign language classes are rather pointless.  They don't get credits and aren't in-depth nor complete.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Except for my school, which we only have Spanish and French. How generic.  <_<


----------



## Mino (Feb 22, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's standard, really.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh, well, it's something. Good enough for me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Standard, yes. I just wish we had more choices myself.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2006)

Everyone, meet my new pet snake, Snog!  :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Everyone, meet my new pet snake, Snog!  :yes:


 Hi snog*snog pounces on me*I think he likes me :|


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2006)

Snog is cute. He doesn't bite. He's a nice snake. -rubs cheek against Snog- Shiny scales!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

good thing.Your good at drawing at paint.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> i forgot americans learned spanish in school! us canadians learn french
> 
> Parlez vous francais?


 Actaully we choose between French and Spanish, but most choose Spanish.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 22, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep mostly they take spanish since there alot mexican and mex/americans here.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 22, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Everyone, meet my new pet snake, Snog!  :yes:


 apparently "snog" is slang for "make out" in British-english...


heh... snake... snog... yeah, i'll shut up >_>


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 French is easier IMO


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Snog is cute. He doesn't bite. He's a nice snake. -rubs cheek against Snog- Shiny scales!


 doesn't bite you say?
we'll see about that  *takes out a taser*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well see ya. I have to go somewhere.... where I won't get bite by the snake.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well see ya. I have to go somewhere.... where I won't get bite by the snake.


 Lol...you mean school?


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be gone on Frday and Saturday.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2006)

I drew a picture of TwilightKing!


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 23, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> I drew a picture of TwilightKing!


XD    			 my skin color is actual;ly a lot lighter though  :lol:


Oh, and kolvo, you should make one big picture of everyone (well atleast people you know) around the bell tree. that would be kool


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, you should! :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2006)

That'd be hard, because I do not know what anyone looks like. And thats the only skin color I can get.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 23, 2006)

you guess wat people look like by their screen names    			  some are obvious, such as me and fish, and some are harder like koehler.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhhh. No I meant that as a joke. I would have to go to school an hour later though.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2006)

Nah, I'll just stick to making online potriats. This is why I can't make signatures...


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> don't know why I'm quoting Kolvo but...


 WHEE! I stink at making sigs >_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I am ok..... Not the best but I am ok. I still need to learn how to use advance gimp stuff such as animation.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 23, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would depend. Could be easier for some, harder for others. But, I digress. 

And, yeah, Fish's definition for the word is true, although a more accurate definition would be "French Kiss", but, let's not go there.     

Anyways, if anyone could learn ANY language on Earth, which one, or in my case ones, would you pick?


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> French is easier IMO


That would depend. Could be easier for some, harder for others. But, I digress. 

Anyways, if anyone could learn ANY language on Earth, which one, or in my case ones, would you pick? [/QUOTE]
 That's why I said IMO.

I'd learn Black Speech! It would be sweet!   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said IMO.

I'd learn Black Speech! It would be sweet!   
^_^			 [/QUOTE]
 Do you mean the words with all the "-izzles" on them?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 24, 2006)

that's actually called ebonics...


----------



## Mino (Feb 24, 2006)

Racist.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

Fo shizzle!!!! Lol. I talk like a human. And they actually get a name for that.... thats not even.... a thing.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 24, 2006)

people talking about making sigs???
i've just discovered im not half bad...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Racist.


 What? Me?   
:huh:			 No, I'm not. I have friends of different race. Oh man, I was afraid of this. >_< I apologize for anyone that I offended. :yes: I didn't mean to.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> that's actually called ebonics...


 Well, I don't know that. I'm out of the loop of mainstream media and all that.


----------



## Mino (Feb 24, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your attitude does not reflect well on your superior beings.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:huh:			 What do you mean? Well, whatever, then.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok ignoring what Mino said yea Darth I think that your sigs are good.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ok ignoring what Mino said yea Darth I think that your sigs are good.


 Yeah Darth, your sigs are good. :yes:


----------



## Mino (Feb 24, 2006)

Pie was the best with EZ Toon.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 24, 2006)

he was really good...
too bad he had some other issues...


----------



## Flamelink7 (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone have AOL Instant Messanger or Yahoo Instant Messanger?

YIM: frenchie_0007
AIM: frenchies07

Please join me!


----------



## ƒish (Feb 24, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> he was really good...
> too bad he had some other issues...


 yeah, like being too normal for this place >_>


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

I havn't gotten a single new sig....


----------



## ƒish (Feb 24, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I havn't gotten a single new sig....


 thats because yer current one is awsome. : o


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Feb 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh yea. I remember him...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Oh yea. I remember him...


 He was a good member. Too bad he left, though. :no:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 25, 2006)

I remember him from when I first joined I think.. Maybe there are to many great people here.    
^_^			 

Also _f_ish I like your new sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I remember him from when I first joined I think.. Maybe there are to many great people here.   
^_^
> 
> Also _f_ish I like your new sig.


Yes, he does have a new one. It changes like the season, and they're homemade. :yes:


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

This page is getting so long now, It takes ages to load...>_< *hopes page 6 is soon*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> This page is getting so long now, It takes ages to load...>_< *hopes page 6 is soon*


 Eh, with all the chatting we do, it'll come in no time.


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

Yuppers.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Yuppers.


 Like, I bet this post will be the one to start the next page. I know these things, it always happens to me. :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See, what did I tell you?


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

Smart has guessing powers!


----------



## Mino (Feb 25, 2006)

STD is a spammer.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

lol, well he is an admin, so it is possible that he knows how many posts there are until a new page starts. 

Fish, your new sig is awesome, but you have to keep the Chuck Norris thing too!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

STD is a Dragon.


----------



## Mino (Feb 25, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> lol, well he is an admin, so it is possible that he knows how many posts there are until a new page starts.
> 
> Fish, your new sig is awesome, but you have to keep the Chuck Norris thing too!!!


 I'd say it's more than possible, it's common knowledge.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, sure. <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> STD is a spammer.


 He's on to me!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STD is a Dragon.


 STD is actually...well, could we please use of my other 10,000 nicknames, instead of that one?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> lol, well he is an admin, so it is possible that he knows how many posts there are until a new page starts.
> 
> Fish, your new sig is awesome, but you have to keep the Chuck Norris thing too!!!


 Actually, all you have to do to find that out is count. :yes:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh...yeah, theres that.    
:blink:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup but I think if the post if really big there will be less.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup but I think if the post if really big there will be less.


 Actually, no, I don't think so. And, I don't think we should test that theory here, either.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 25, 2006)

its 10 posts per page i beleive, no matter the size.


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

If you guys are just discovering this now....


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2006)

Well its so simple nobody feels like counting.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> If you guys are just discovering this now....


 No, I've known the 10 post-per-page thing forever. Even back on NSider's boards, which had the same thread layout.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah...By the way, wont there have to be a new Wishing Well thread pretty soon? March will be here any day now...


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi guys! I'm back!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 26, 2006)

Your back? You left? Did I miss something?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 26, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Your back? You left? Did I miss something?


 Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2006)

Welecome back.  :yes:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Blathers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great.

What happened?


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

Blathers said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I went to Michigan/Canada


----------



## Grawr (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, and got hurt really bad...I saw your off topic thread "Ow"... >_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup. Stuff like that stinks.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2006)

You went to Canada?!?!?!!?!?! W00t! 

We must party cause someone went to canada!  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2006)

Not really. Check the topic Owww...


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

I was really close to Canada. We went out of Michigan but not into Canada (which was kinda weird)   
:huh:


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


 I've been to Canada before. it was pretty! I rode my first roller coaster in Canada!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've wanted to go to Canada, especially Quebec. :yes:


----------



## link2398 (Feb 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I've wanted to go to Canada, especially Quebec. :yes:


 I have never been to canada, it is one of the places I want to go to, but I would love to go and vist the rest of my cousins in Italy first.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Why Quebec?  

But..... 
I've been to Canada fro a week long cnoe trip.....I like the candy bars they have more lol


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah. Canada is cool


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

Those Kinder eggs that are illegal in the U.S. are awesome... the chocolate is perfect, and the weird toy is fun.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Those Kinder eggs that are illegal in the U.S. are awesome... the chocolate is perfect, and the weird toy is fun.


 Why are they illegal?   
:blink:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 26, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah but Canada banned staplers


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Banned Staplers?!?!
but in todays world of typed documents staplers are....a staple!


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

*gasp* Staplers are cool! Go staplers!


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

And that was about 8 years ago, actually.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 26, 2006)

They're... illegal?  My local Russian store sells tons of them.

Niiiiiiiiiice.     

But yeah, the next Winter Olympics are in Canada.


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> They're... illegal?  My local Russian store sells tons of them.
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> But yeah, the next Winter Olympics are in Canada.


 I knew that in about 2001.  >__>


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2006)

or did you?....>_>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2006)

Whooooo knows......


----------



## Micah (Feb 27, 2006)

In Vancouver


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> But yeah, the next Winter Olympics are in Canada.


 Yup! I watched their thing at the closing Cermoney for Turin.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It wasn't as interesting as Bejing's presentation 2 years ago since Canada's history isn't too interesting compared to most countries, no offense. >


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2006)

I actully agree myself.


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You mean Torino, right?

And your title has true and Canadian misspelled.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't watch the olympics :|


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2006)

I did. It was awsome. Espically the closing ceramony.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 27, 2006)

I get bored watching it :| Every sports games :| I don't watch it.I play it


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2006)

So you play every sport that is televized?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 27, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I get bored watching it :| Every sports games :| I don't watch it.I play it


 i'm sure you do...

something tells me you're lying. : D


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I don't like watching sports, nor playing most....
I do enjoy a good run orbike trip or hike, and rock climbing though, just not competitively.


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

I play football and watch football. All else is boring


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

I try to play school intermurals but other than that I don't play sports alot.


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I try to play school intermurals but other than that I don't play sports alot.


 I can't play football since I hurt my arm and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

Yea. How much longer untill it heals?


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea. How much longer untill it heals?


 It was doing fine until they re-opened the cut...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why would they do that? That is stupid.  <_<


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They were changing the gauze


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

STUPID! Everyone who knows first aid knows not to change gauze only add more. Man if more people were boy socuts....


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Man if more people were boy socuts....


 lol :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm serious!


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bot socuts?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes. I'm one. We do lots of firstaid.    
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he's laughing at the spelling....
but I am an eagle scout, and will be a conselor at a camp this summer,
anyone ever been to Owasippe?


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't :no:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea. I am a very bad speller.  <_< 

No I have never heard of it. That should be fun. Right now I am second class and assitinat senior patrol leader.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2006)

Tommorow we will have a new March Wish Well Plaza.... I'll miss these memories!


But where do the old threads go. I bet you lock them up!


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2006)

Well...I don't know for sure but it's makes sence that...Old Chat Threads are moved and locked to a Staff Board.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2006)

hmm well we could merge them into the dump chat thread.....


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2006)

Good idea...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2006)

They are just locked and unpinned.


----------

